# εισιτηριοδιαφυγή = fare evasion, fare dodging



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Για τον νεολογισμό *εισιτηριοδιαφυγή* άνοιξα το νήμα. Αποδίδει αγγλικούς όρους όπως το *fare evasion* ή το *fare dodging*.

Για τους *fare dodgers* έχουμε το πιο δύσπεπτο *εισιτηριοδιαφεύγοντες* ή το κλασικό *λαθρεπιβάτες*. Το ουσιαστικό τού _λαθρεπιβάτης_ είναι *λαθρεπιβίβαση*, αλλά τι έχετε να πείτε για τη _λαθρεπίβαση_ και τη _λαθρεπιβασία_; (Hint: _επιβάτης_ είναι ο επιβαίνων, όχι ο επιβιβαζόμενος.)

Ωραίο το κομμάτι _Η επιστροφή στην «εποχή του εισπράκτορα»_ του Δ. Ρηγόπουλου στην Καθημερινή:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_15/09/2012_495568

Μπορεί η επιστροφή στην «εποχή του εισπράκτορα» να εκλαμβάνεται σήμερα ως συλλογική ήττα. Αλλά ας μην προτρέχουμε. Ισως είναι ένας νέος κύκλος κοινωνικής «εκπαίδευσης» για να ξαναμάθουμε όσα ξεχάσαμε τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2012)

Συμπάθα με, αλλά η λαθρεπιβασία και η λαθρεπίβαση μου φαίνονται πολύ αστείες, δεδομένου ότι επίβαση και επιβασία σημαίνουν κι άλλα πράγματα. Να ήταν λαθρεπιβίβαση, να το καταλάβω...


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Η εισιτηριοδιαφυγή με ξενίζει. Ο λαθρεπιβάτης έχει γίνει σαν τον λαθρομετανάστη, δηλαδή λέξη με πολιτική φόρτιση, γι'αυτό αποφεύγεται;

Ως προς το άρθρο: και με εισπράκτορα έχανε λεφτά το λεωφορείο, ειδικά όταν είχε συνωστισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2012)

Ρηγόπουλος στην «Καθημερινή» said:


> Ίσως είναι ένας νέος κύκλος κοινωνικής «εκπαίδευσης» για να ξαναμάθουμε όσα ξεχάσαμε τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια.



Ναι, για να μάθουμε να πληρώνουμε αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε, χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε νέος κύκλος κοινωνικής εκπαίδευσης... Νηπιαγωγείο χρειάζεται και Αγωγή του Πολίτη 101.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Μα ειδικά για το ζήτημα των λεωφορείων και των εισιτηρίων, δεν είχαμε πει εκατό φορές ότι το παρόν σύστημα, σε συνδυασμό με κίνητρα για την αγορά κάρτας απεριορίστων και αιφνιδιαστικούς ελέγχους, είναι οικονομικότερο από το να έχεις εισπράκτορες; Παρόλες τις μικροαπώλειες;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και με εισπράκτορα έχανε λεφτά το λεωφορέιο, ειδικά όταν είχε συνωστισμό.


Τώρα χάνει και χωρίς καθόλου συνωστισμό. Και με δύο επιβάτες μέσα, ο ένας μπορεί να είναι λαθρεπιβάτης. Ή και οι δύο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Ας κάνουν πάλι υποχρεωτικό να μπαίνουν όλοι από μπροστά και να δείχνουν το εισιτήριο στον οδηγό. 
Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μεγάλη μανία με την ταχύτητα, περιμένουμε ντε και καλά τα λεωφορεία να μη χάνουν χρόνο, να φεύγουν με το που μπήκαμε και να πρέπει να είμαστε δίπλα στην πόρτα και να κατέβουμε του σκοτωμού γιατί θα κλείσει η πόρτα και θα φύγει. Ας αρχίσουμε να το βλέπουμε σαν μεταφορικό μέσο όπως το τρένο, που πρέπει να φτάσει συγκεκριμένη ώρα σε συγκεκριμένη στάση και που δεν πάει πιο γρήγορα από κάποια ταχύτητα, μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι ο δρόμος άδειος (άπειρες φορές κρατιόμαστε με κίνδυνο της ζωής μας γιατί ο οδηγός βρίσκει άδειο δρόμο και θυμάται τα όνειρά του να γίνει οδηγός φόρμουλα 1).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2012)

Σ' αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Όταν βλέπω τα λεωφορεία στο Λονδίνο να στέκονται πέντε λεπτά στη στάση μέχρι να ανεβούν όλοι υποχρεωτικά από την μπροστινή πόρτα, σκέφτομαι "Φαντάσου να γινόταν αυτό στην Ελλάδα, θα έβριζαν όλοι ότι τους καθυστερεί αυτό το σύστημα, και να ανοίξουν όλες οι πόρτες". Αλλά προφανώς και οι Εγγλέζοι κάτι ξέρουν που το κάνουν αυτό, θα έχουν μικρότερη απώλεια σε έσοδα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Στο Λονδίνο έχουν δοκιμάσει πολλά συστήματα κατά καιρούς. Το τυπικό είναι να μπαίνεις από μπροστά και να έχεις προπληρωμένο εισιτήριο (στο κέντρο. Σε μακρινές διαδρομές και τη νύχτα, ο οδηγός είναι και εισπράκτορας. Στα διπλά που καταργήθηκαν έμπαινες από κάθε πόρτα κλπκλπ). Έχει επίσης αιφνιδιαστικούς ελέγχους. Και παρόλο που ελέγχεσαι όταν μπαίνεις μέσα, σε κάθε αιφνιδιαστικό έλεγχο που έχω βρεθεί έχουν πιάσει κάποιον χωρίς εισιτήριο, που σημαίνει ότι κανένα σύστημα δεν είναι αδιάβλητο. 

Εδώ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται είναι η αλληλογραφία με πολίτη που ζήτησε στατιστικές για το 2008, που υπήρχαν ακόμα τα διπλά λεωφορεία που έμπαινες απ'όλες τις πόρτες και κανένας δεν πλήρωνε ή μάλλον φαινόταν ότι δεν πλήρωνε κανένας. Η διαφορά είναι σημαντική. Ο Μπόρις ο δήμαρχος είχε πει πολύ διπλωματικά ότι θα βελτιώσει το perception of fare-dodging.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Στις ΗΠΑ που ξέρω (Ουάσινγκτον, Νέα Υόρκη) τα λεωφορεία είναι ακόμα πιο αργά και περιμένουν.


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2012)

Έχει θέση εδώ το *κόμιστρο*; Κομιστροδιαφυγή


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Ένας ταξιτζής της περιοχής μου μου έλεγε για ένα νεαρό παιδί που τον ανέβασε μερικά χιλιόμετρα από την Αθήνα, τον έβαλε να περιμένει για να ανέβει στο σπίτι του να του φέρει το κόμιστρο και... εξαφανίστηκε. Αυτό είναι _κομιστροδιαφυγή_, αφού στο ταξί δεν έχουμε εισιτήριο.

Στα λεωφορεία και στα τρένα που έχουν _εισιτήριο_, μην περιμένεις να ακούσεις από πολλούς να λένε _κόμιστρο_.


Και σας παρακαλώ πολύ, την ορθογραφία του. *Εισιτήριο!*


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Συμπάθα με, αλλά η λαθρεπιβασία και η λαθρεπίβαση μου φαίνονται πολύ αστείες, δεδομένου ότι επίβαση και επιβασία σημαίνουν κι άλλα πράγματα. Να ήταν λαθρεπιβίβαση, να το καταλάβω...


Προφανώς ο nickel δεν ξέρει και πόσο κοστίζει μια επίβαση, bernardina... :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Ο νεολογισμός πλέον και επίσημα στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012).


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

Πού το βρήκες αυτό; Δεν πιστεύω να το βρήκες, να αγόρασες και να αγόρασες μόνο ένα!


----------

